# HELP!My pup got sick and he now won t eat meat!



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

I got my puppy 3 months ago when he was 2 months old and on a vet's advice went from solid puppy food to a raw diet...I fed him chicken drum sticks,boiled white rice,potatoes and he loved it all.He got sick for about 2 and a half days were he threw up a couple of times and had the runs,he was a little bit down on energy but was still playful and he would drink water but not much else except for some puppy food from my hand.My vet said he had a stomach virus and gave me some medicine for him.He s much better now,his stool is getting back to normal and he s pretty active and hungry but he ll eat the chicken bones but won t eat the meat,he ll chew it up a bit but then spit it out...I wonder if he associates eating raw meat to getting sick?Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I doubt he will associate his food with getting sick, he may just not feel like eating as much again just yet. I would think he would be fine. Try giving him some kibble mixed in (Taste of the Wild, Orijen, Canadae are some great high quality kibbles)


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you feeding him raw bones? I haven't had good luck with large bones the pieces they swallow sometimes are too big and they trow them back up. Also sometimes when starting a raw diet the dogs body will go through detox, and it can cause things like loose mucousy stool, throwing up, things of that nature because the bacteria in the stomach is not properly cultivated from eating processed dog foods. it is really important to properly cultivate the bacteria in the dogs stomach when feeding a raw diet or a dog can start throwing up and then end up getting sick due to dehydration, or an overrun of bad bacteria in the stomach. I would try boiling just chicken meat, and rice you can mix in some boiled egg too if you like for a couple days until his stomach get settled. 

Do you feed any yogurt or cottage cheese for good bacteria?? How are you feeding the meat frozen, refrigerated temp, room temp???

If you are gonna go raw stay raw mixing in raw and kibble at the same time isn't the best idea as they digest at different rates and the food that doesn't digest can putrify...if you are going to feed both raw ans kibble feed them at different feedings.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Thnx for the replies,especially to Sydney...My pup loves raw bones and has no problem with throwing up bones,he ate raw meat just great until he got sick but I just fed him some canned puppy food and he ate it up just fine.I haven't fed him yoghurt or cottage cheese but I'm gonna do so...the raw meat is refrigerated,not frozen but I'm gonna follow your advice and boil his meat,I noticed he likes it that way because I had some boiled chicken meat for dinner last night and I gave him some and he ate it just fine,he's doing much better now though so I'm not so worried now.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope it helps...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Make sure that you buy organic 8live culture yogurt. It is the best one for both humans and dogs. I cook brown rice chicken livers and hearts and carrots, peas, yams together for DaVinci. He loves it and eats everything. I did the same thing with Chalice but she liked more veggies so I gave her spinch and beets and squash too. Oh yeah she loved broccoli and caulifour too.


----------



## Ilovepits2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have only given my dogs cooked chicken only because this is what my dad does with his dogs...Never have had any problems with cooked meat. I am not a scientist, virologist or microbiologist but wonder if dogs are capable of getting viral infections from eating raw chicken? Hmm...I will have to research this!


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm cooking his chicken meat now too,he's eating it up now and he's back 100%,,thnx every1 for the great advice!


----------

